
“Bore Rat” Robot in Oil Well Powered by Lisp - tosh
https://twitter.com/RainerJoswig/status/893454507409121280
======
tosh
[https://twitter.com/RainerJoswig/status/893450693981470720](https://twitter.com/RainerJoswig/status/893450693981470720)

[https://twitter.com/RainerJoswig/status/893450763996979200](https://twitter.com/RainerJoswig/status/893450763996979200)

[https://twitter.com/RainerJoswig/status/893450978783055872](https://twitter.com/RainerJoswig/status/893450978783055872)

[https://twitter.com/RainerJoswig/status/893451219498356736](https://twitter.com/RainerJoswig/status/893451219498356736)

[https://twitter.com/RainerJoswig/status/893454507409121280](https://twitter.com/RainerJoswig/status/893454507409121280)

